# Hiring apprentice I need help



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Looking for a person that knows some things about construction or wants to learn. I am swamped.

Individual will learn minor electrical, minor plumbing, drywall, tile, laminate flooring, window and door replacement, screening, kitchen and bath remodeling, painting. All tools and materials provided. Y'all know what I do and I am willing to teach it all.


Requirements : You will meet me at the jobsite on time. Have a lunch in hand and cell phone in your vehicle. The willingness to learn and retain what you have learned. Good shoes.


Pay starts at $10.00 per hour cash and goes up with experience.


All water and safety gear provided.

Give me a call.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish you the best in finding someone Mark. I looked for months and it ended up costing me a good bit more than that!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

I know. Just looking for a start up kid. That extra hand when I need it. If they are that expensive and looking for work they should have their own business. Help Hold Carry. This old man is just about wore out trying to do it all.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know what you mean! I went through 5, yes 5 fresh out of school Teens this last year.

I would think that right out of school $10 @ hr, just to learn, pay attention, and help was a dnag good start in life? Not to mention, you stick with me a few years and then you have a skill that not many folks do, able to make a living if you need to! Then not show up more or call in more than once, or get caught sitting around often, complain its hot, grrrrrr What the hell is wrong with kids/young adults these days??? Sorry to rant on your post, lol. I will keep my eyes and ears out for you, I finally have a decent crew, thank the Good Lord!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Position filled. Had 11 responses. Thank You Guys


----------

